# Never Drink In The Afternoon



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i dont know what it is and it looks tiny but ive just paid for it :lol: :lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Must be cider related.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

no, fosters :tongue2:


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

Wtf is going on with the stitching on the strap?

Personally I've devoured a bottle of wine so far and now on the bud. More wine soon...


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Loving home-made strap, very artisanal... :thumbup:


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

And which syllable gets the emphasis there? ;-)


----------



## steve plywood (Jul 27, 2013)

Swiss made, from dear old dad's collection.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Can't blame the drink if it was Fosters


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

You can after 15 of them lol


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Polastar,.... Cool. But not as cool as a Stella, which I might add is fine inspiration when making flea bay purchases. I have dedicated a large part of my collection to Stella. :cheers:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Chris, there's bound to be a branch of Specsavers near you - - - - -


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> You can after 15 of them lol


I think you do worse when your sober! :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I designed a USB breathalyser; if you weren't sober you couldn't go on line...

I wasn't going to make it, just licence it to a well known auction site to protect their revenues.

Personally, I have found that since I stopped drinking professionally, I get fewer 'surprises' in the post.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

did it again last night, ive bought this with the intention of putting it on a double bund strap ive got, they seem to have very similar cases so should go well together imo on the double strap










here is the double strap










and my first attempt with two watches


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I bought a Toyota Hilux after a few beers once. The irony being, it was one of the best cars I ever had!


----------



## MrJones (Aug 24, 2014)

The beer goggles strike again.


----------



## EJL73 (Apr 7, 2014)

chris.ph said:


> did it again last night, ive bought this with the intention of putting it on a double bund strap ive got, they seem to have very similar cases so should go well together imo on the double strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might catch on!


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

My watch looks a bit like that double one after a few drinks.


----------



## MrJones (Aug 24, 2014)

Perfect for the international traveller.

Maybe.

Hmm...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

EJL73 said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > did it again last night, ive bought this with the intention of putting it on a double bund strap ive got, they seem to have very similar cases so should go well together imo on the double strap
> ...


Mach would love a strap like that...... :lol:.....not leather though


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

im off tomorrow, so after a couple of bottles of red i stupidly went on the bay and yes ive done it again. a clinton diver from the 60s 70s. not alot of money but it looks quite nice for a semi drunken purchase for a change imo :thumbup: :tongue2:


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Erm , is the blue inner bezel meant to rotate? Or is this just the result of a sloppy rebuild?


----------

